# Small World



## MT-ED (Apr 4, 2006)

Well, small city 
I went to the Menagerie today and ran into both KnaveTO and wtac. I'm chatting to Ross a few steps down from the shop when I see Wilson go skipping up the steps.

Martin.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Enjoyed our conversation... would have poped in and said hello to Wilson but was a tad too hungry... that and needed a timmies!


----------



## MT-ED (Apr 4, 2006)

Addiction is a terrible thing!

Martin.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Timmies isn't an addiction... it is a requirment for being Canadian... lol


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Funny I bumped into James G at Finatics the other day.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

KnaveTO said:


> Timmies isn't an addiction... it is a requirment for being Canadian... lol


I hate to break this to you, Canadians aren't the only one's addicted to Timmies.  Timmies are even popping up in Florida near where my parents live.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Oh I know... lol

I was in Maine in October of last year for 6 days and was making regular runs to the Tim Hortons there... have even gotten a New Yorker addicted to their Green Tea... lol. He is looking forward to his and my trip to Vancouver in April and October of next year... that and Charlottetown in late March as well.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

This New Yorker is addicted to their hot chocolate. I don't drink coffee.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

I thought it was you Martin but my mind was elsewhere and running late. The back of Ross' head didn't register anything in the ol' grey matter. You gotta feed the beast...LOL!


----------



## JamesG (Feb 27, 2007)

One of these days I will run into you guys at Menagerie. I think my best bet is to wear a little sticker on my forehead


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Great now I need to wear make up to the LFS...


----------

